# Softwareengineeringtools in der SPS-Programmierung



## arcis (21 Mai 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softwaretechnik

 Wie schaut es aus mit Softwareengineeringtools bei grossen SPS-Projekten? 

 Ich denke da zuerst mal an Sachen wie CVS oder Subversion. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CVS
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subversion_(Software)

Das sind Dinge, die man braucht, wenn mehrere Entwickler an einem Projekt gleichzeitig arbeiten. Man kann nachvollziehen, wann von wem welche Änderungen gemacht wurden, mit Kommentar dazu. Man kann Releases, die zum Kunden gehen, taggen (einfrieren), Branches im Sourcetree anlegen, wenn man zu stabilen Versionen Bugfixes nachliefert. Und so weiter und so fort. Also Sachen, die einem helfen, den Überblick in Projekten zu behalten. 

 Gibt es sowas auch in den diversen SPS-Entwicklungsumgebungen? Benutzt das jemand?  Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Seppl (21 Mai 2006)

Moin,

das VersionWorks von Gepa 

http://www.gepasoft.de/

soll etwas in die Richtung sein, habe aber selbst noch keine erfahrung damit.

Ciao Seppl


----------



## Drain (9 Juli 2007)

So, möchte dieses Thema nochmal ausgraben. Bin am überlegen eine Versionsverwaltung zur Archivierung verschiedener SPS-Programmversionen einzuführen.
Hat jmd Erfahrung mit Subversion in Kombination mit Jetter, Siemens und Mitsubishi Steuerungsgrogrammen?

Drain


----------



## drfunfrock (9 Juli 2007)

Ich weiss nur, dass die Anbing von Beckhoff Twincat an Subversion so etwa 4000Eu kostet.


----------



## Drain (21 August 2007)

Wie archiviert ihr eigentlich alle eure SPS-Programme?

1) Manuell, indem man für jede Version einen neuen Ordner anlegt, in dem die Dateien liegen.
2) Mit Hilfe eines Versionverwaltungstools (CSV, Subversion, ...)
3) gar nicht
4) hab ich was vergessen?

Grüße Drain


----------



## rs-plc-aa (21 August 2007)

*Zum Beispiel SIMATIC...*

Ich persönlich nehme Variante #1)
*****************************


Von Siemens (für Siemens) gibt´s aber auch was fertiges zu kaufen...

Und wenn ich das lese: 





			
				drfunfrock schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nur, dass die Anbing von Beckhoff Twincat an Subversion so etwa 4000Eu kostet.


eigentlich noch "erschwinglich"  

Die Versionsverwaltung kommt aus der PCS7 Welt (Version Trail) - geht aber mit Step7 genau so.



> SIMATIC Version Trail ist eine Software-Option für das Engineering, die in Kombination mit der zentralen Benutzerverwaltung SIMATIC Logon Bibliotheken, Projekte und Multiprojekte versionieren kann. Sie ist innerhalb von SIMATIC PCS 7 ebenso einsetzbar wie im Kontext von Totally Integrated Automation mit SIMATIC.
> ...
> Beim Archivieren legt SIMATIC Version Trail im Zusammenspiel mit SIMATIC Logon eine Versionshistorie mit folgenden Informationen an:
> 
> ...


 
Listenpreis Vollversion: Ca. 1100.-€

Zum Versionsvergleich gibts "Version Cross Manager"



> Der SIMATIC Version Cross Manager ermittelt auf komfortable Weise Differenzen zwischen unterschiedlichen Versionen (Ständen) eines kompletten Einzel-/Multiprojektes:
> 
> Aufspüren von fehlenden, zusätzlichen oder unterschiedlichen Objekten durch Vergleich von Hardwarekonfiguration, Kommunikation, technologischer Hierarchie, CFC-/SFC-Plänen, SFC-Details, Bausteintypen, Meldungen, globalen Variablen, Signalen und Ablaufreihenfolgen
> Grafische Darstellung der Vergleichsergebnisse in einer Kombination aus Baum und Tabelle
> ...


 
Listenpreis Vollversion: Ca. 1800.-€

Zur Benutzerverwaltung gibts dann noch (auch einzeln, da für Version Trail sowieso erforderlich) "SIMATIC Logon" Damit muss man sich zuerst einloggen um überhaupt ein Projekt bearbeiten zu können.



> SIMATIC Logon ist eine auf Windows 2000/XP sowie Windows Server 2003 basierende zentrale Benutzerverwaltung mit Zugangskontrolle
> 
> für die Systemkomponenten von SIMATIC PCS 7, sowie
> über eine Schnittstelle angebundene Fremdkomponenten.
> Diese entspricht den Validierungsanforderungen von 21 CFR Part 11. Bestandteil von SIMATIC Logon ist auch die Funktion "elektronische Unterschrift".


 
Listenpreis Vollversion: Ca. 300.-€

Das alles lässt sich wie gesagt auch ohne PCS7 in den Simatic Manager integrieren... (wenn man will)

Für WinCC flexible gibt es die Option "Change Control" die aber, falls in S7 integriert, flach fällt...

Für WinCC gibts ebenfalls was.

Quelle der Zitate: Siemens CA01 Katalog 2006


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2007)

Drain schrieb:


> Wie archiviert ihr eigentlich alle eure SPS-Programme?
> 
> 1) Manuell, indem man für jede Version einen neuen Ordner anlegt, in dem die Dateien liegen.
> 2) Mit Hilfe eines Versionverwaltungstools (CSV, Subversion, ...)
> ...



Jeden Tag eine Archivierung des Projektes, das aktuell bearbeitet wird (bzw. wenn Änderungen gemacht wurden). Dazu Datum und Namenskürzel. Dazu nutze ich das interne Archivierungsmenü im Step7-Manager, wobei eine einfache Zip-Datei des Projektes erstellt wird. Hat bisher immer ausgereicht, wobei ich eine ausgereifte Versionierung wie CSV auch nicht schlecht fände.


----------



## Drain (22 August 2007)

@rs-plc-aa
Bei uns sind verschiedene Steuerungstypen im Einsatz. Siemens, Jetter, Mitsubishi. Deswegen möchte ich, falls überhaupt möglich, eine einheitliche Versionsverwaltung einführen. Spezielle, nur auf Siemens ausgerichtete Programme, kommen bei uns somit nicht in Frage.

@Ralle
Da auch noch verschiedene Leute an den Projekten arbeiten ist mir eine "einfache" Speicherung als Kopie (oder Zip) des Projekts nicht ausreichend. Besonders eine Historie mit Nachweis von wem die Änderungen gemacht wurden ist ein ein wichtiger Punkt.

Mich würde interessieren, ob Subversion (oder CSV, ...) für den Einsatz mit SPS-Programmen auch zurecht kommt. Hat jmd von euch schon Erfahrung damit machen können?

VG Drain


----------



## kiestumpe (22 August 2007)

Das würd mich auch interessieren, ob das mit cvs funktionieren kann. Im moment verfahre ich auch über das manuell archivieren. Der Archivnahme setzt sich dann zusammen aus:
<Projektnahme>_<Version>_<Datum>.zip

Auf dem Netz hab ich mir dann nochmal im Explorer eine Ordnerstruktur mit
<Projekt> -> <Implementierung> -> <Quellcode> -> <Version> -> <Nr>
bzw.
<Projekt> -> <Implementierung> -> <Quellcode> -> <Version> -> Zwischenstand

angelegt.

Welche Vorteile bringt das CVS?


----------



## drfunfrock (22 August 2007)

Man sollte immer statt CVS Subversion einsetzen, weil das auch in der Lage ist, Binäre-Dateien in die Versionsverwaltung richtig einzubinden. Zudem ist Subversion wesentlich sauberer geschrieben und definiert sich als Nachfolger von CVS. 

In der Praxis wird von vielen OS-Projekten kein CVS mehr eingesetzt. Ich habe  leider die 4000Eu für die Anbindung von Beckhoff Twincat nicht bewilligt bekommen.


----------

